# Wearing a newborn and riding a bike- no no?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry if this is an incredibly stupid question. My husband and I want to start riding bikes at the park with our kids- we got DD a bike seat (shes 2) but we have a 2- month old as well. My first thought was to put him in the Beco while I was riding, but my husband freaked out and told me it was unsafe an probably illegal. We wouldn't be on roads or anything- just on bike trails. Is this a huge no no?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Well if you crash and fall down, there is a chance you could smoosh baby, so I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I think this is a personal comfort / parental decision thing. It's very common in other countries, and it may be something that I would do (then again I also don't wear a helmet...I know, I know), but it's certainly not the safest option.

And I think babes need to be 1yr + to ride on the seats bc their necks can't support a helmet until after a year. How about one of those pull-behind trailer thingies? Would that work? LOL... are they paved bike trails??


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if you are on a bike path, what happens if a dog suddenly gets off leash and trips you up? What if a squirrel runs out in front of you and catches your tire? (this actually happened to me on my bike) What happens if your pantleg or shoe lace gets caught in your chain? What happens if you look back at your 2 year old in her seat and swerve off the path accidentally?

I would be so petrified. We require our toddlers to wear helmets and ride in seats that have hard plastic protecting them, but your newborn would have absolutely no protection, and would actually be worse off, because he would be attached to your (much heavier) body. He wouldn't be thrown clear of your weight and you could easily crush him.

Trust me, I know how tempting it is to just strap them on for a ride on a "safe" path, but you really can't be sure an accident will not happen. It may be the norm in other cultures, but you are putting your child's life in danger.

If you absolutely must get out and ride with such a tiny babe, I would look into a Chariot trailer. They have a baby sling that you can put in that is supposed to cradle and absorb shocks for the baby. I have never used one, or even seen one, but I have read about them.

Also, if you have the baby in the Beco, you will not be protecting him from the bumps and shocks of the road either. His little head will be bobbling all around, and even if it is tucked right up against you, your body will be bumping around if you go over any rough terrain. I know most paths are pretty smooth, but again, what happens if you have to veer off the path?

Just sounds extremely scary to me. My vote would definitely be a very big no.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

In our state it is illegal to have a baby/child in a bike seat or a trailer without a helmet, regardless of age.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

I am an avid babywearer but would absolutely never ever bike while wearing. Sorry.


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2007)

Me personally, no...not safe. Not safe at all.

I did recently see a local Mennonite neighbor riding a bike with a baby in a frame backpack carrier (like a Kelty) on her back _and_ with a toddler in one of those hard plastic seats on the back of the bike...she was peddling up a very steep hill like it was nothing. Not impressed by the un-safeness of it all, but _very_ impressed by her super-human momma strength!


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, you're not supposed to wear your baby while roller blading, riding a bike, driving, skydiving, etc...


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

I wore my DD when she was 4 months old on my chest in a Mei Tai. We were on Mackinac Island where there are no motorized vehicles allowed. Only bikes and horse/trailer. My thought on this was that if she was on me, I could protect her better than if she was on a bike seat, and there were not bike trailers available at this time. We were not on a dirt, woodsy bike path though. I have always been a very safety concious person, and felt very comfortable with her this way.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Leaving aside the issues if you were to have an accident (and that's *always* a possibility), I'd worry about the strain on their neck from the relatively bumpy ride. An older child with good head control might not have as much of an issue, but a 2-month-old is going to have considerable difficulty with the (relatively mild) bumping and jostling of a bike ride.

Also, wearing the baby will change your balance and center of gravity, which will increase the risk from accidents.

There was a thread a few months back in this forum about how to take an infant safely on a bike... and the upshot was, you can't. NO device recommends use with infants under 12 months, IIRC. Yes, people do it anyway (such as with those hammock things in trailers) but the manufacturer doesn't recommend it.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
In our state it is illegal to have a baby/child in a bike seat or a trailer without a helmet, regardless of age.

That's bad policy. It should be for children one year and older. Helmets on a child without a good amount of neck control say around age one or so, can cause the same brain damage as Shaken Baby Syndrome. So really, children under a year shouldn't be doing the bike thing yet...

http://www.essortment.com/family/bik...lesaf_sbxb.htm
http://helmets.org/little1s.htm


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

That's not safe at all.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd suggest going hiking with the kids instead, if you're looking to get some family exercise. I remember going hiking with DD1 on DH's back and DD2 strapped to my front.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I think it's more common to babywear while bike riding in Europe maybe (anyone remember the pic that used to be on the Didymos site? not sure if its still there). I dont think I would do it though, and I wouldnt take a young infant on a bike or in a bike trailer at all because apparently the bumping is really bad for their brains.


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

Nope. Wouldn't do it. Baby would break your fall and you'd break baby.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I wouldn't do it either, it seems too risky to me. I'd wait until the baby was quite a bit older and use a bike trailer. We have the Instep Rocket for DS2 and he really likes it. We used a similar trialer for DS1 too.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
That's bad policy. It should be for children one year and older. Helmets on a child without a good amount of neck control say around age one or so, can cause the same brain damage as Shaken Baby Syndrome. So really, children under a year shouldn't be doing the bike thing yet...

http://www.essortment.com/family/bik...lesaf_sbxb.htm
http://helmets.org/little1s.htm

Actually, it's a city/county basis, not state. But you are right, there is no law about what age a child can be on a bike. But, most bike trailers and seats stipulate 1 year.


----------



## DoingDoing:Julie (May 8, 2008)

So glad this came up! I've been wondering about it for a while.
Seems to me like something I would have done, thinking "OH everything will be fine" but I suppose that when it comes down to it . . . it is sort of like seat belts! Got to wear em just in case.
But then again, the jostling thing is something I hadnt thought of!
I guess I wouldnt do it either. Sounds so fun and family oriented, but hiking would be so much safer.


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

@thismama: nope, it´s not common in germany to ride a bike while babywearing - I don´t think it´s illegal, but it´s certainly unsafe. We love the little trailer (I have one







: ) I can´t believe that there was a picture of someone riding a bike with a babe on the didymose homepage ... we are very serious about safety down here







.

(We - as in babywearing-có-sleeping-bedsharing mamas - don´t even encourage babywearing with baby facing outwards - so no- no babywearing on the bike!)

Good night,
Trin


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

no way, no day. i went over my handlebars the other day on a totally flat road, with no one around, no debris on the road, when a bug flew in my eye. it wasn't pretty, but it wold have been worse if there were a babe strapped to my back.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

3 out of my 4 went bike riding with dh as infants. He had them in the baby pouch. he is from the uk and I am from australia. I do agree that there are a lot of safety issues to consider, but he( a very experienced biker) took them for slow gentle rides on paved bike paths. His biggest concern was making sure they were not bumped around too much and that the neck and spine were supported and secure. They all love the fresh air and are all keen bikers now. I never took them as I am not a confident biker, I learnt as an adult. While I agree that any number of unforeseen things such as dogs running out etc can happen, I really feel that at the speed he was the baby was no more at risk than the risk of one of us tripping over a tree root or while going down the stairs holding the baby. Even hiking up a hill can lead to a serious accident if you have the baby in the pouch, lose your footing and start rolling down the hill. We have not taken our latest little one biking yet, as we have not found a safe place anywhere near where we live now. Plus the older kids want a much faster pace these days!

Anyway, please remember this post is in response to the OP and only giving you my personal experience. Please do not let it start a whole new discussion about the choices I made. I just wanted to share with the OP and give her my honest answer. I can tell that many PP would not agree with my decision and I am very respectful of their views. I hope that respect runs both ways!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I do believe in our state, Washington, there is a law that says that no baby under a year can wear a helmet, and since helmets are required for all bike riders (not just children), that effectively prevents anyone from riding a bike with a baby under a year in any form.


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

You have already heard plenty of "No" answers and I am adding one.

Keep in mind folks, it does not matter what kind of path it is (bikes only, paved path) you can still fall from something unforeseen.

If you have seen brain injured people, you wouldn't even think of risking your infant.

We are a bike loving family, but we waited.

A pp stated that you could get hurt hiking. Truly, one could probably get hurt doing just about anything, but why raise the odds with your infant?


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

We've got a robust (read big & strong) 5 month old. I hear you. we desperately want to bike. It's not safe. they need to be over a year in a trailer (the bouncing around thing) Chariot trailers do have an infant sling. they're great but you can't use the sling and bike (higher centre of gravity = tippier trailer)

it's just ot worth it. It's easy to fall even as an experienced rider. I've done it and I'm a very experienced urban cyclist.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

i've thought about this as well.
i used to ride my bike EVERYWHERE...I can handle falls, bugs in the eye, a$$holes who beep the horn and scream to scare you, the occasional runaway animal, the occasional attack-stick (







), the buttheads who drive too close, the buttheads who don't stop at stop signs, ice, rain, glaring sun and anything else the gods and people can throw at me...

and i still came to the conclusion that i wouldn't ride my bike with my baby.
the very few times that i have fallen, and have gotten hurt, my baby would have gotten hurt even more. either because of the way i landed, or handle bars being jammed into my body, or the bike landing on top of me.

i'm even leery of the plastic bike seats. i want something that will detach from the bike if it gets hit or the bike starts going horizontal. do they even make something like that?

and as for your question being stupid? NAH. good for you for asking!!


----------

